# Kim Kardashian 's MAKEUP POST on http://officialkimkardashian.com/



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 4, 2008)

*I found Kim K's makeup post on her site: Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

It has detailed information for all you Kim K lovers out there on what she uses and how she uses them. Its a great read so enjoy!*




Okay, this is going to be a long post because I absolutely _love_ makeup! And I mix so many different kinds.  

Here we go...  

Just so everyone knows, my make up artist *Stephen Moleski* has pretty much taught me everything I know.

Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect!  

*STEP 1:* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on *Intuit* 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

*STEP 2:* I use *Cle De Peau* concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C.* concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes!  

*STEP 3:*  After I put the concealer on I put on *Make Up Forever* liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C. brush No. 180*.  

*STEP 4:* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C. NW30* in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.'  

*STEP 5:* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30*, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C. Powder NW 45*.  

*STEP 6:* Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer.  

*STEP 7: *Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a *M.A.C. Paint* pot in a light color that matches my skin called *Painterly*. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use *Carbon by M.A.C.*; if its grey smokey I use *Knight Divine* or *Print*; if it's bown smokey I use *Embark* by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C. Pigment *called *Tan*. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love *Make Up Forever *and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from.  

*STEP 8:* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is *Stila* black pencil.  

*STEP 9:* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use *Lancome Hypnose*, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C. Zoom* mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a *seperator brush* to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes.  

*STEP 10:* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel* and put *Nars Turkish Delight* lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear *Nars Belle De Jour* and I line my lips first with *M.A.C. Subculture* lipliner.  

That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson!  

By the way, the inspiration for this post came from the many makeup questions I've read in the comments areas of this site!... including this one...
'SEXY' said_: Hey Kim... Just writing to let you I'm a huge fan of urs...... And I love ur makeup style, but please tell me the name of the shadows you buy from forever make up [at Sephora]?? ...PLEASE KIM in ur future makeup comments can u be more specific on brand and type Cause I love the makeup u wear!!!!! And what foundation do u wear and which lancome mascara ??? _

I hope this was helpful. Keep your comments and questions coming -- I love to read them!

XOXO, 
Kim 

P.S. Stay tuned because I'm planning to do a video blog of me actually putting my makeup on -- to show you all of my helpful tips in action.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 5, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww this chick rocks .. seriously..
Cant wait to see the video tut. !


Never thought about using my 180 for liquid foundation
Its strictly my beauty power brush


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 5, 2008)

ahh. I love her! I just watched the True Hollywood Story on the Kardashians tonight. they're such beautiful girls.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 5, 2008)

That's cool she is going to do a video blog step-by-step.

I'm not a big fan of hers, personally, but her makeup is pretty nice.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks so much! Really neat article. I'm sort of surprised that she's NW tho, wouldn't she be NC? Then again MAC foundations aren't really my bag so I'm not sure, but any info would be great if anyone could explain


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 5, 2008)

*she seems really sweet. i mean what other celeb sits down and types out her makeup steps for other girls? she sounds just like all of us on here haha.*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2008)

Honey B. Fly those were my thoughts exactly! lol


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 5, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait to see her video


----------



## WhippedCrm (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 6, 2008)

woohoooo!!!  Thanks for posting darls.  I love her makeup style.  I'm going to head into her blog now and check things out.

You rock for posting this.




*mwah*

KK


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 6, 2008)

*did any1 else notice the way she spelt pores? haha in step 1, unless im nuts and u can spell it that way too? i thought that was funny.*


----------



## lara (Apr 6, 2008)

Girlfriend needs to proofread.

Good post, though. It's nice that she has that back-and-forth with her fans.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 6, 2008)

NW is best for concealing the undereye as it has more orangey, peachy tones for dark circles, Nc is too yellow x


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Girlfriend needs to proofread.

Good post, though. It's nice that she has that back-and-forth with her fans._

 
my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Deena (Apr 6, 2008)

*Kim Kardashian's makeup tips!*

For all of you that are dying to know what colors Kim Kardashian wears, she posted her 10-step makeup routine on [URL="http://www.officialkimkardashian.com/2008/04/my-many-makeup-tips-are-here.php"]her blog [/URL]. Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we go... 

Just so everyone knows, my make up artist *Stephen Moleski* has pretty much taught me everything I know.

Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect! 

*STEP 1:* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on *Intuit* 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

*STEP 2:* I use *Cle De Peau* concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C.* concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes! 

*STEP 3:* After I put the concealer on I put on *Make Up Forever* liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C. brush No. 180*. 

*STEP 4:* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C. NW30* in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.' 

*STEP 5:* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30*, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C. Powder NW 45*. 

*STEP 6:* Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer. 

*STEP 7: *Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a *M.A.C. Paint* pot in a light color that matches my skin called *Painterly*. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use *Carbon by M.A.C.*; if its grey smokey I use *Knight Divine* or *Print*; if it's bown smokey I use *Embark* by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C. Pigment *called *Tan*. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love *Make Up Forever *and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from. 

*STEP 8:* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is *Stilla* black pencil. 

*STEP 9:* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use *Lancome Hypnose*, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C. Zoom* mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a *seperator brush* to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes. 

*STEP 10:* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel* and put *Nars Turkish Delight* lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear *Nars Belle De Jour* and I line my lips first with *M.A.C. Subculture* lipliner. 

That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian's makeup tips!*

A similar thread to this is posted in the entertainment section. Thanks


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian's makeup tips!*

Thanks for that!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian's makeup tips!*

Id love to raid her makeup stash since we wear the same brands (mostly the MAC, NARS, and Makeup Forever stuff.)

Thank you SO much for this!!!!


----------



## juicygirl (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian's makeup tips!*

i think monica already posted this in the entertainment section....wait nunu already mentioned that, sorry


----------



## User67 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks soooo much for posting this! I can't wait to see the video she is going to make! Also for those who wonder why she uses an NW concealer, it's just for the under eye area because NW is a warm color & will cover dark circles better than an NC which is more cool/yellow toned. But Kim herself is def an NC.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 8, 2008)

Her makeup artist Steven is the same one that Kendra on the girls next door uses.  I always love her makeup looks as well.  I have always wondered what she used for her lips.


----------



## clamster (Apr 8, 2008)

WOw it totally looks like she wears fake eyelashes 24/7!!! I want her lashes!!!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Girlfriend needs to proofread.

Good post, though. It's nice that she has that back-and-forth with her fans._

 

lol that was my thought too, her grammar & spelling are attrocious!

Good post though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd love to see her video tut of this, although you have to admit, most of the pics you see in the press and stuff of her at openings or special events is makeup that her MUA has probably applied.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 8, 2008)

Her MA does her makeup everyday I think. lol

I was looking at these pics and noticed her face makeup looks a bit cakey than usual. :\ Or do we not see it because we don't see close ups of her often? 

ImageShack - Hosting :: 13862kim005sandino12234pk4.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: 13931kim008sandino12259rd5.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: 13724kim003sandino12264zb3.jpg

Click on the images to zoom in more.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks so much for this post!! i cant wait to see the video blog


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 9, 2008)

Her makeup DOES look very cakey in those pictures, especially under the eyes!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 9, 2008)

she says she uses mufe liquid foundation.. anyone know which one? mufe has 3 liquid foundations


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_Her makeup DOES look very cakey in those pictures, especially under the eyes!_

 
Yah but I think those are just wrinkles. Her foundation color seems to be off too, it looks a lil tad darker than she is. Maybe its my comp screen idk. I am guessing she did her own makeup here. lol She still looks hot though but I just notice these lil things haha


----------



## frocher (Apr 9, 2008)

..........


----------



## User67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yah but I think those are just wrinkles. Her foundation color seems to be off too, it looks a lil tad darker than she is. Maybe its my comp screen idk. I am guessing she did her own makeup here. lol She still looks hot though but I just notice these lil things haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, or maybe she overdid it on the bronzer or something. I'm so anxious for the video though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh & of course she said you uses a blush called Cheek from MAC, so I was going to run right out to the Pro Store & buy it. But, it's discontinued


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting =)

Yeah I noticed her spelling mistakes too,lol but it was nice of her to even take the time to write it in the first place!! I adore Kim's style & make-up.

I was just thinking after reading about her concealing under her eyes and all that powder it might look too cakey like in those pics. But otherwise most of her other pics her face looks flawless!!

She missed out info on her lashes though =( I wanna know which ones she uses especially the lower lash ones.


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love makeup but she wears too much for someone her age. What the hell is she going to do when she turns fifty! But I must say it was good to hear what she uses. Thanks


----------



## User67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks for posting =)

Yeah I noticed her spelling mistakes too,lol but it was nice of her to even take the time to write it in the first place!! I adore Kim's style & make-up._

 
I totally agree, but people always need to criticize her for whatever reason. Even if it's just for her spelling. Go figure....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Kim K but I sure do like her makeup. I actually try to copy her often as we have similar coloring. Thanks for this post.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree, her style is hot. She's a change from the thin, blondes in Hollywood Nothing against thin blondes, but it's nice to see a curvy dark haired beauty. ala my Mexican sista Selma Hayek. Straight al day but I do have a girl crush on her.


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Apr 10, 2008)

I think she is *gorgeous*!  I am not a big fan of hers but I think it's cool she made time to type all the makeup info out.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

She is beautiful!
I think she looks like Princess Jasmine, lol.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

i think kim gave nars and mac about a million dollars worth of turkish delight/angel sales lol


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i think kim gave nars and mac about a million dollars worth of turkish delight/angel sales lol_

 
LOL, probably! I wish she would hurry up & do that video of her actually putting her make-up on!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

i know she is really beautiful! im going to try her lip combo sometime this week.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate the smell of Nars lip glosses. Ew yuck! 
So I top Angel off with EZ Baby tendertone and it works!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for this! I'm a huge Kim fan.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

im actually surprised she said she only does falsies for photoshoots! her lashes always look SO full and long


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 19, 2009)

i tried the site and its not working is there another site


----------



## hhunt2 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_i tried the site and its not working is there another site_

 
I was watching a video the other night with Kim on it, and she mentioned her website is "officialkimkardashian.com".  But I dont recall when the video was made.  I think the current (and working) website is...

Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Anyone, correct me if im wrong!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

i just clicked it and it took me to a fake porn site. -________-


----------

